# whizzer vote



## redline1968 (May 18, 2011)

well i got my first whizzer project motor and parts in trade yesterday. I'm stoked about doing one. the question is should i do it on my 50 phantom or the 49 b6.  I'm seriously thinking of the phantom which would require cutting the rear fender . however the b6 would look ratty and cool also. what do you think?


----------



## MartyW (May 18, 2011)

One vote for the B-6.


----------



## militarymonark (May 18, 2011)

b6 but I wouldn't use that front brake it wont stop you, but upgrade to either one from a moped or original whizzer


----------



## cruiserbikekid (May 18, 2011)

I vote B6, And I disagree Patrick, the Schwinn drum will stop you fine, maybe just get the pads re-lined. Works great for me. Also beware of the new departure coaster, it will burn through the discs, bendix all the way. The most important upgrade is a whizzer spring for the springer. Makes a big difference.  
Congratulations on the Whizzer, I say it's like a motorbike just without the power to get out of the way, or the brakes to stop in time.http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/smilies/wink.png


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 19, 2011)

i  d0ont know   whether u know it or not    but there was a   special  schwinn  frame for a  whizzer motor     bike  it has a     place 0on it    the back u can tell it was a whizzer
  frame


----------



## mason_man (May 19, 2011)

I vote B6. Is the whizzer motor a H, J, or 300 ? schwinn frame is called a WZ. first one came out in 1950.Good to see more whizzers


----------



## redline1968 (May 19, 2011)

thank you. im excited to do it but i was going to down size my projects but it never happens that way.  I'm still having a second thought about the b6. its appealing but why not the phantom?  kits were sold for the bike and schwinn did have the wz frame for one.  the b6 is cool might go that way. its a  its a 49 J motor/ parts  i got from this site. I took some of it apart and its real clean inside and  no wear on the cylinder. it seems to have a slight wrist pin slop is that normal? other than that its solid and good start. i might rebuild it.. any thoughts?


----------



## bud poe (May 19, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the cantilever frames but between these two I vote B6, It'll look cool!
Good luck, I'll stop by to check out the project sometime...


----------



## redline1968 (May 19, 2011)

b6 is growing on me. sure bud just let me know..


----------



## Rusty Bikes (May 19, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> well i got my first whizzer project motor and parts in trade yesterday. I'm stoked about doing one. the question is should i do it on my 50 phantom or the 49 b6.  I'm seriously thinking of the phantom which would require cutting the rear fender . however the b6 would look ratty and cool also. what do you think?




Whichever bike you put the J-Whiz on, do not cut your original fenders for belt clearance
Instead find a good used rear fender that was made for a Whizzer, they are out there!
No problem to use the Schwinn front brake as long as it is rebuilt and working properly!
You might want to find a rear wheel with the heavy spokes, a good Whizzer will torque the spokes and make them seem like they are getting loose and they are stretching!
My vote is for the B-6 simply because the Phantom looks all original and correct?
I would build a Whizzer as is and make it look Barn Fresh but run like a new one!
Then you can say, yep, I found it in a barn just as you see it here, that will get em!
Rusty Bikes


----------



## redline1968 (May 20, 2011)

great idea!   i agree.  the phantom is nice and original.  I dont mind cutting the b6.  you can get the fenders for it down the line; but, it will be a whizzer from now on if i do it so it wont hurt it.   do you mean run a large spoke rear and small front. i have the drum setup but its on the small spokes. but I also have large spoke rim but no brake. will it have stopping problems with no front break large spoke rims and running a bendix brake hub ?


----------



## mason_man (May 20, 2011)

Whizzer motors are usually pretty good internally.if run low in oil,connecting rod bearing-inserts does the most suffering.other than that make sure the crankshaft end spacer and camshaft end spacer are both in there place.also 105 or 120 spokes are best.front brake helps to slow you down,i'd stick with the front brake.


----------



## redline1968 (May 20, 2011)

front brake is now on my list  i do have a set of very large spoke rims to use.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 20, 2011)

B-6, Try to find an original Whizzer seat too. The heavy duty spring in the springer is a must, so are heavy duty spokes. You'll figure it out. Bending the crank is fun. The one I built had everything including Schwinn WZ frame and side case generator/OG light set. Too bad I needed a new transmission in my '67 Scout at that time and traded it to the guy who fixed it for me. Dhooooohh......


----------



## redline1968 (May 21, 2011)

That will be my future parts hunt. Still have to finish my 39 mercury pacemaker this summer. Saw a one owner original paint and wz bike but no sale  what a beutiful bike.....


----------



## BWbiker (May 22, 2011)

Mark, which motor are you using? Brad


----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2011)

brad i am going to use the J motor on the 49 b6 and keep it looking slightly ratty.


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)

man that is cool I want one!


----------



## mason_man (May 22, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> B-6, Try to find an original Whizzer seat too. The heavy duty spring in the springer is a must, so are heavy duty spokes. You'll figure it out. Bending the crank is fun. The one I built had everything including Schwinn WZ frame and side case generator/OG light set. Too bad I needed a new transmission in my '67 Scout at that time and traded it to the guy who fixed it for me. Dhooooohh......



Hey Larmo63 that had to be a hard choice to make,that's a 300 or 700 motor.those are hard to come by today$$$$. did you tell the guy to sell it back to you if he got tired of it ?
I've had to make some of those choices.it's for the family she said,i said they are family.she could not,would not, did not understand.hope you get it back or at least start an other one. Ray


----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2011)

thanks it is cool.  Ill post a pic of the set up when it stops raining. ive done some sacrifices in the past and still regret a few.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> thanks it is cool.  Ill post a pic of the set up when it stops raining. ive done some sacrifices in the past and still regret a few.




...but then again, too few to mention..... sounds like the KING!...


----------



## mason_man (Aug 20, 2011)

Any updates????


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2011)

mason_man said:


> Any updates????




not much.   just saving up for a new project and finishing up my firebird. im going to look for some whizzer parts at shermans' swapmeet in sept. then go with the whizzer fixup and paint the mercury pacemaker.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 21, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> not much.   just saving up for a new project and finishing up my firebird. im going to look for some whizzer parts at shermans' swapmeet in sept. then go with the whizzer fixup and paint the mercury pacemaker.




I hear it's the one to make it to,maybe you or bud can post some pics.I've got 2 bike projects that i'm starting.one with a H motor and the other a 300 motor.maybe we can show our progess.i think it would be fun.i just need more money.anyways i'll post some pics of what i got for now.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2011)

Mason, It'll look good on that. I just got rid of a black & white like that...good luck!!!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 22, 2011)

bricycle said:


> Mason, It'll look good on that. I just got rid of a black & white like that...good luck!!!




Thanks bri, got some painted S2's for the black one with 120 spokes.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 23, 2011)

sound good. i could do that.  possibly some photos and maybe a step by step rebuild on the motor would be fun. i enjoy rebuilding engines.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 23, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> sound good. i could do that.  possibly some photos and maybe a step by step rebuild on the motor would be fun. i enjoy rebuilding engines.




I just need to finish paying for a 49 sportsman (whizzer),about a month or so.i'll do the wheels and seat pan for now. Ray


----------

